# How would YOU sell your CDs?



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Suggestions appreciated.

Got 100+ near mint CDs in a decent collection of classic rock I'd like to sell - in bulk.
Money is not the primary concern, it's the convenience of selling the whole collection.
If I take it to a used CD store here in Toronto they'll cherry pick.

Anyone have experience with selling an entire 'lot' - on eBay, or locally, etc?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I see people list collections on facebook groups. You'll want to list most of what you have. I don't think it's very easy to move CD's these days.

You could keep the ones you want money for and try to get a majority of donations to your local library branch?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Pick the ones you really like and keep them. Save you vinyl for special occasions. The rest donate to Value Village or Sally Ann. At the last library book sale I went to they had boxes of cd's they couldn't give away. Other than that there's this......something to do when you're retired.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Try advertising on kijiji/craigslist as 'lot of cd's, $xx for all. I will ask more if you choose to cherry pick'.

There's a CD/DVD/Record buy/sell shop that I've gone to to sell a pile of DVD's. I got good prices, depending on the title.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I had quite a few, worked the CD club thing with friends for several years in the 80's, and after looking online, it just wasn't worth the time and effort to try and sell them. Kept a handful, rest went to Value Village.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. 
Well, this has given me one idea - 
Let the shop cherry pick, and donate the rest to the library.

Yes, I'm keeping my vinyl and the CD's that are the most meaningful.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I would sell as a lot on Kijiji, no cherry picking. Library won't take them. Lots of people still buy them.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> Yes, I'm keeping my vinyl and the CD's that are the most meaningful.


Rip those CD's onto your computer prior to getting rid of them?


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> Thanks guys.
> Well, this has given me one idea -
> Let the shop cherry pick, and donate the rest to the library.


Best way to go, imho.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The amount of money you'd get for them at this point would likely not be worth the effort.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Most CD's only have 1 or 2 good tunes on them anyway so I converted the songs I liked into mp3's and donated all of them. I don't miss them at all. Looking back, I think we got totally screwed being forced to buy the CD's for the one or two songs we liked. Of course, all that has changed now.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

List them for 50c a piece and only in lump sum. There are re-sellers that can still make a buck or two.

Don't seperate, don't negotiate. Think Storage Wars

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok, 9 months old but I still buy CDs.. I'm sitting on a few thousand rock, jazz and classical CDs. They're not a retirement investment that's for sure... 
My advice..

The "valuable" cds are mostly the early ones from the 80s made in Japan or Germany.
Look for "target" cds and smooth sides cases, and no bar codes. What are these worth? Depends...some might be $20 to $50. Some rare ones are more. Finding someone willing to pay that is another story... ebay or discogs.
Otherwise the most valuable cds are weird rare editions, or stuff released then pulled from the market, or given limited release. 

There was once a big interest in getting CDs that were released before the 90s loudness wars made over compressed CDs common place. This can be heard on some cds where the 80s release has more dynamic range then a 90s or 2000s press of the same album. Not sure if anyone cares anymore....

Hope your CD purge went well!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Go into a pawn shop and sell them all. Tell the pawn guy you will take store credit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Go into a pawn shop and sell them all. Tell the pawn guy you will take store credit.


The pawnshops here won't take most CDs and are picky about what they take in DVDs. I bought unopened 'The Last Waltz' and ' Hitchikers Guide' (the movie because I couldn't find the tv series) for $1 each.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I sold about 200 this summer in one bulk shot.Worked out to 50cents a piece.I didn’t feel like selling a few at a time with multiple meets and trips to the post office.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Put them on the side of the road with a sign that says free, someone will take them


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Put them on the side of the road with a sign that says free, someone will take them


"FREE" tells everyone that they are worthless. Put up a sign that says $2 each. People will steal them much quicker, thinking they are getting something of value. I do that with big garbage that the collectors won't pick up. 

YMMV


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I would post them as a lot, I am always looking for used CD’s. 

I had my car stolen in the early 2000’s with tons of CD’s inside. Still working to replace them.

I wonder if it is worth shipping a box of CDs?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I still buy cds...i like having a physical item...more invested in it than if it was just digital

May i suggest donating to salvation army instead of VV...let the charity have the money instead of a corporation


----------

